# CWD~ what happen to it??



## jasnake65 (Jan 14, 2003)

A couple of years ago the state was in a panic and saying that CWD will spread thru the state and we must stop baiting. Since then what happen to CWD and the DNR stance on it


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

I think they were wrong on their assumption, but thats just me.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Check out the baiting threads here...there a lot of Chronic Waste in them.


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

:lol: I think its obvious, baiting has been banned so now CWD is gone.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

The whole thing was complete BS in my opinion and many others. And it severely hurt those business people in the pocket who depended on the sales of suger beets, carrots , and various other sources of baits that they sold thru the winter months to survive.

Did'nt the DNR greatly benefit dollar wise, from the finding of one penned-up deer from Kent County though?

In the estimated amount of 28 million or so in federal funding?

Funny how we have not found a single deer yet with CWD in Michigans wild deer herd since :lol:

Its all about the $$


----------



## doack (Dec 17, 2009)

It has disappeared now that No one baits!:lol:


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

I still wonder if it was all a set up by the political retards and social idiots to stop baiting in the first place. What a waste of time and money to stop something that was economically viable.


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

Did anything ever happen to the guy running the farm that brought that deer in? 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

CWD~ what happen to it??

Its still out there on the borders of Michigan... waiting. Waiting to come in by high fence operators who want an easy dollar at the expense of the rest of us. Waiting to come in via some hunter bringing back his kill from out west who feels its inconvenient for him to bone out the meat before transport... Lots of vectors. And the longer it takes before it reappears in Michigan, the more Michigan hunters will dismiss it and not take actions to prevent it. How many of you have written to your representatives to ban high fence operations?


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

I did the math last year or this year and the numbers are insane if they were to legalize baiting again. They are losing money. Not only the DNR, but the state of Michigan in general. The numbers are crazy if you do them.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

radiohead said:


> Check out the baiting threads here...there a lot of Chronic Waste in them.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Every time that you post my lil friend :lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Do you realise that the current CWD testing is only reliable in a herd with greater than 5% prevalance........In other words cwd would have to be present at TWICE the current rate of tb in 452 for the current CWD testing protocall to detect it.............It may be a little premature to say we dont have CWD in Mich.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

"saying that CWD will spread thru the state and we must stop baiting"

Did they say that? Or did they set up a contingency plan to deal with a case within our borders or within 50 miles of our borders? 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/CWD_ContingencyPlan_41755_7.pdf

One would think the fact that we have no evidence of released CWD captive deer or wild deer in contact with CWD tame deer, that everyone would cheer.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> Do you realise that the current CWD testing is only reliable in a herd with greater than 5% prevalance........In other words cwd would have to be present at TWICE the current rate of tb in 452 for the current CWD testing protocall to detect it.............It may be a little premature to say we dont have CWD in Mich.


I don't believe that this is correct, what's your source?

The CWD surveillance plan called for _initial_ testing of at least 50 deer each in 40 LP counties, which would provide a 95% confidence level of finding CWD if it existed at a 5% prevalency rate. In the immediate area surrounding the index case (Kent Co.) the plan required that enough deer be tested to insure that there was a 95% confidence level of detecting CWD at a *1%* prevalence rate, which is lower then the historic TB prevalency rates in Michigan. 

According to the CWD plan, the number of deer per county that needed to be tested in order to detect at a 1% prevalency rate was 300 deer. In the last 3 years, almost *3,000* deer have been tested for CWD in Kent Co., with none testing positive. I'm not a statistician but I'm guessing that testing 10 times more deer then was required to detect a 1% prevalence rate would conversely reduce the minimum prevalence rate detectable substantially. 

After almost 3 years of extensive CWD testing, CWD has not been detected in a single free ranging deer in Michigan. During that same time period, numerous TB positive deer have been detected in Michigan, using the same testing criteria. Can we say for sure that there is no CWD in Michigan? No we can't, just as we can't know for sure whether CWD existed in Michigan prior to the Kent Co. CWD incident. But all of the evidence to date indicates that it is very, very likely that there is no CWD in our free ranging deer herd.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

It appears it may have shown up recently on a deer farm near Ashland, WI.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/107518698.html

All of Ashland County, WI lies within 50 miles of the UP border. 

-na


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

There goes legal baiting in the UP. It also will end the excuses of all the people hauling bait around in the LP, claiming they're baiting in the UP.


----------



## Grass Shrimp (Jun 16, 2004)

It appears as though the state out to be able to outlaw the sale of bait now. Finally!


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Grass Shrimp said:


> It appears as though the state out to be able to outlaw the sale of bait now. Finally!


I really doubt the state can outlaw the sale of many items used for bait, unless that item has no other legitimate use other than for baiting deer.


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

They should rename this disease AWD*. Antler Worship Disease*. Where does it always show up? In hunting preserves and high fence operations. The other possibility is infected carcus from one of the states Illinois, Wisconsin, Wyoming, or Colorado come to mind. What do they all have in common? The quest for big antlers.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, November 13, 2010

CWD Infected buck found 40 miles from Michigan's U.P.

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/11/infected-buck-found-40-miles-from.html


TSS


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Grass Shrimp said:


> It appears as though the state out to be able to outlaw the sale of bait now. Finally!


 No more apples for apple pies at Meijer or corn at the feed store for livestock, oh no! We will all just have to plant a few acres of leagal bait instead, a.k.a, food plots!:lol:


----------

